# RIU fantasy football league



## ink the world (Aug 4, 2012)

Just started a league for us on Yahoo.

League Name: RIU 2012
League #: 346776
League pass: rollitup

League info:
Head to head scoring
Standard Yahoo rules
Plz use your RIU name in team name
League will be private, if not full by 5 days before first game I'll open it up to fill the league

GL


----------



## rocky6106 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ill get in on that action


----------



## sykk (Aug 7, 2012)

Im in there. if we need a few extra teams I got 2 brother in laws that might jump in too.


----------



## ink the world (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome guys, for the time being let's keep it to RIU members.

If we dont start to full up we'll all invite a friend or 2. Let's wait until Aug20 to add friends, cool?


----------



## papa kropps (Aug 14, 2012)

on my way


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 14, 2012)

in, when is the draft?


----------



## ink the world (Aug 15, 2012)

Draft will be set for Aug 22


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 18, 2012)

i still got time then. i'll probably hit that up.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 18, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> i still got time then. i'll probably hit that up.


hurry up then, fuck man.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 18, 2012)

Too late for me to get in?


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 18, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Too late for me to get in?


no i think your golden. please join.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 18, 2012)

how?.........


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 18, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> how?.........


i had to start a yahoo account. i just googled yahoo fantacy football and then found the leag the guy started


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 18, 2012)

ok thanks..just did the same thing...I am in...


----------



## ink the world (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok fellas,

If you got friends that want it give them the info.
If the league isn't full on Sat. I'll open it up to fill up.

The draft will be set for Aug. 30, good luck


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Aug 23, 2012)

I am signed up.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 23, 2012)

do i google fantacy football or correctly fantasy football. i'm confused now


----------



## keefchief (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello Everyone

Direct link as well:
http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/register/joinleague


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 25, 2012)

joined.....i hope ya niggaz know......i'ma whoop that ass. nah mean.......straight belt to the cheeks EVERY week.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 25, 2012)

Shit..be stunned if any of you girls can hang with my football knowledge..it is all over on draft day..just give me the trophy now.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 25, 2012)

ROFL.....and let the shit talking games begin. this is going to be TOOO funny


----------



## Sk306 (Aug 27, 2012)

aww its full


----------



## papa kropps (Aug 28, 2012)

yea if you talk nice to inkkiss-ass and find one other person he might up it to 12 teams but hurry the draft is sat.


----------



## papa kropps (Aug 28, 2012)

winner gets a free bud from all the losers


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Aug 28, 2012)

Autodraft pretty much evens the field......trades a comin....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Aug 28, 2012)

Any room left?


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 29, 2012)

I created a yahoo email to sign up for this...that was a week ago and I did not write anything down and now forgot the info...so I just created another yahoo email and wrote it down..will I be able to sign in to the league with the new yahoo email?


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 29, 2012)

lol less competition, autodraft is pretty gay though. if you in this league you should at least have SOME knowledge of how to draft or have prior experience playing fantasy football. IMO. but i'll fucks with it, i'm cool with trades.


----------



## chusett (Aug 29, 2012)

lol im down too. If owner makes more slots please post here let us know, thx


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 29, 2012)

auto draft? f that..they will give ya mike vick in the 3rd round..I would take 15 qbs before that chinadoll.


----------



## VapedGhost (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm down to play if some slots free up. Created a yahoo just to find out it was full lol


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 29, 2012)

Start another one Vaped Ghost...I will jump in..sounds like others will to.


----------



## VapedGhost (Aug 29, 2012)

Great idea! Well here it is stuck with yahoo. Points system.

the ID# is 794035 and the Password is rollitup.
You have chosen for your league to take part in a live online draft on Sat Sep 1 4:00pm PDT.
If you choose to remain in a live draft, please arrive at the draft 10 minutes ahead of the scheduled time. The draft will start promptly and may conclude rapidly if only a few managers are logged in.
We also suggest that all league members custom rank their players in case a manager can't make it to the draft. Managers can do this at any time by simply going to the Fantasy Football home page and clicking on their team name.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am in..DA Bears is my team..and I will be winning this league too.


----------



## VapedGhost (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet nice to have you join. Da bears eh? My team is the Broncos.


----------



## papa kropps (Aug 30, 2012)

guys on a auto draft its wise to pre rank your players, i take vick out every year


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 30, 2012)

you get in papa?


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 30, 2012)

Supertramp..me vs you week 1..you lose


----------



## ink the world (Aug 30, 2012)

Alrighty then,

Corso's team is straight and I just set the draft to Ready...think it's usually done within 24 hours. GL all


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 30, 2012)

I put these scrubs in the shit list...

[h=5]Exclude Rankings[/h]

Michael Vick
Jake Locker
Percy Harvin
Miles Austin
Dez Bryant
Maurice Jones-Drew
Peyton Hillis


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love MJD..but not with the holdout..I smell a hammy injury.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 30, 2012)

i was at work all day n got off at 9:00 est. i'm still in though right?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 1, 2012)

im having trouble loggin in and finding the leage name and pass word. some one please save my team!!!!!!


----------



## ink the world (Sep 3, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I put these scrubs in the shit list...
> 
> [h=5]Exclude Rankings[/h]
> 
> ...


Pretty much identical to mine. I fucked up and forgot to put MJD on it. Of course I ended up with him to boot. Weird, my team is 80% identical in 3 out of the 4 leagues I'm in, this one is way different and my weakest team. Think I'll be shopping RB until I see MJD put up some numbers.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Sep 5, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Supertramp..me vs you week 1..you lose


Your going down like a fluffer on a porn set bitch!


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 5, 2012)

hahahah...we shall see.....there are still spots open in that other dudes league..if it does not fill up I am going to delete my team....I am loaded at rb..who wants a rb? I am looking for another wide receiver...who is looking to trade?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 5, 2012)

VapedGhost said:


> Great idea! Well here it is stuck with yahoo. Points system.
> 
> the ID# is 794035 and the Password is rollitup.
> You have chosen for your league to take part in a live online draft on Sat Sep 1 4:00pm PDT.
> ...






Cmon commish..start plugging this league..you have spots open ...fill em up.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 5, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I put these scrubs in the shit list...
> 
> *Exclude Rankings*
> 
> ...


Jake locker? Harsh...bit probably true. Too bad I'm too late.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 5, 2012)

nah not too late..there are two leagues..one is full the other is open...locker blows.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 6, 2012)

already behind 30 points this week....don't matter, i'm needing a wr too though. who wants frank gore?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 9, 2012)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Your going down like a fluffer on a porn set bitch!





HAHAHAHA not this week buddy...what a beatdown..take a seat over there >>>>>>>>>> in the losers circle, don't worry..you will have company soon in 7 days with greenbowl packers..my next victim!


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Sep 10, 2012)

Boldin is going to go off and score 50 points tonight!


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 10, 2012)

is he playing in a pick up hoops game or something?


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Sep 11, 2012)

Funny guy huh? lol Go ahead and keep your chair for later use. Its a long season and I am sure your going too need it. Good game and see you again later this season.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 18, 2012)

Not this week brother, notch another win on my belt


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 19, 2012)

Estonjone said:


> Hello to all,
> The word league like cricket league hockey league as football league etc..........all considered to be as sports link,therefore it is necessary to each body to take any sports for the fitness point of view.This things gives the energy to the body more by all means.


What the fuck? Epic first post. Mastery of the English language right there.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Sep 24, 2012)

A player is going to going to get seriously hurt if the regular refs do not get back on the field. The head hunting hits alone have spawned out of control. 
I thought the Jets and Tebow would be leading the parade. Week 3 nearly in the books and the Tebow headlines are dead. Integrity is the headline now. Its just nowhere to be found on the field.....


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Nov 24, 2012)

Any of you toolbags still alive? How about a little chatter out there...


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Ink, your mom still wearing the pearl necklace I gave her the other night?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't even like my team, hard to believe I am in 1st place


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;JxVa6V304f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxVa6V304f4[/video]


I should have just left Beanie in....


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Nov 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I don't even like my team, hard to believe I am in 1st place


Hard in the backdoor you say?


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice win KC, way to team up...


----------

